# being accosted at the mall



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it just me or is the mall becoming even more annoying than it used to be ? It seems like you can't walk five feet these days without some pushy salesperson stepping in front of you. It's not the actual stores that are the problem, it's these crappy little merchandise stands that set up shop in the middle of the walkways. "No," I'm not interested in skin products from the Dead Sea or learning a foreign language with Rosetta Stone. "Yes," I am satisified with my cell phone provider and if I was the type of guy who would get my eyebrows threaded, (I'm not), it wouldn't be in front of a bunch of lookie-lous walking past me. Again, maybe it's just me but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

They're not cops...unfortunately they have quotas to make in the crappy economy. One of the many reasons I don't shop very much at the mall. ;-)


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Unless it's food, it's hard to pitch impulse items when people are short on cash.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't go to malls unless absolutely necessary, and if I do, it's the Hanover Mall, which doesn't have those annoying merchandise stands.

If you have the Internet and a credit card, there's very little need to visit a shopping mall anymore.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*A nice face-mush / openhand palm slap works best with pesky salesmen. A quick "[email protected] off" works wonders too. If you walk around with a perpetual scowl on your face, salesmen tend to ask less questions. *


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *A nice face-mush / openhand palm slap works best with pesky salesmen. A quick "[email protected] off" works wonders too. If you walk around with a perpetual scowl on your face, salesmen tend to ask less questions. *


I simply give the death stare at any sales person I see loitering in the halls...works great.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If you have the Internet and a credit card, there's very little need to visit a shopping mall anymore.


*I can't read Maxim & FHM for free on the internet though! I go to the Bookstore, then Brookstone, then to the outer edge of the food court to observe the freak-show in action. Sometimes, you've just got to go to the circus instead of it coming to you. *


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *A nice face-mush / openhand palm slap works best with pesky salesmen. *


Unfortunately it's the saleswomen that are the worst offendors. Probably not a coincidence.



HousingCop said:


> *I go to the Bookstore, then Brookstone, then to the outer edge of the food court to observe the freak-show in action. Sometimes, you've just got to go to the circus instead of it coming to you. *


I liken them to Carney folke.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I try not to make eye contact, it works most of the time.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One time a cellphone person accosted me. For some reason I had my Ham Radio 2 Meter VHF walkie-talkie. Looks like another walkie-talkie. I said I call all my friends on this. After getting made fun of and stares, they left me alone.

Usually I will say I have the opposite company. Quite honestly the guy who runs the STORE for the cellphones is much more interested in good customer service vs. the guy who has a kiosk in the mall.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Just look at them and say you have a bad case of diarrhea and then run away


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Whenever I get them going "Sir can I ask you a question" I give them the 1,000 yard death stare and go no. And the celltards i just laugh at and tell them I have an Iphone they give up pretty quick.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I actually had a back pain sales-woman follow me a few hundred feet while massaging my back with one of the plastic back massager things that looks like a football tee. Thats the one mall person I didn't mind! She did an about face when I asked if I could try it on her!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

new guy said:


> Unfortunately it's the saleswomen that are the worst offendors. Probably not a coincidence.


Yeah but they're easy to get rid of. "Sir, would you like to try...."

"No thank you. But I would like to grope your boobs."

They go away.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

new guy said:


> Is it just me or is the mall becoming even more annoying than it used to be ? It seems like you can't walk five feet these days without some pushy salesperson stepping in front of you. It's not the actual stores that are the problem, it's these crappy little merchandise stands that set up shop in the middle of the walkways. "No," I'm not interested in skin products from the Dead Sea or learning a foreign language with Rosetta Stone. "Yes," I am satisified with my cell phone provider and if I was the type of guy who would get my eyebrows threaded, (I'm not), it wouldn't be in front of a bunch of lookie-lous walking past me. Again, maybe it's just me but it seems to be getting worse.


I personally love skin products that are manufactured from the dead Sea, learning the language from which they came, leaning about with cell phone provider that will allow me to speak to these people, and, if I'm VERY LUCKY, gettng an offer for an eyebrow thread from those people. 
You, my friend, are passing up a once in a lifetime...


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The dead sea, and all those masturbate lotions, hair irons are sold by Israeli's. I only know because one tried to sell me a hair product and I have a bald head. So I had to educate her. She was nice but smelled like an armpit.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I was at the Burlington Mall at Xmass 2007, with my friend the human pitbull...built like a human pitbull, top heavy and mean. Watched a group of kids bump some female shopper with his shoulder. Looked at my friend and he just smiled. That kid took a shoulder from a 250 pound guy at full force and collapsed with an audible OOMPH. Classic.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> That kid took a shoulder from a 250 pound guy at full force and collapsed with an audible OOMPH. Classic.


Good sense of humor..im sure everyone here finds A&B funny..


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey...just an accidental bump in a crowd. Could happen to anyone. But Im sure that kid was a little more careful for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I, on occasion, have been forced to go to Burlington or Pheasant Lane. The only redeeming quality of going is the Cougers and other eye candy. Mind you I'm not hunting Just looking. 8-O


----------

